
How To Avoid Getting Kidnapped In China - vaksel
http://www.forbes.com/2009/07/28/china-kidnapping-guanxi-leadership-managing-hui.html
======
jhancock
It is common practice to take collections into your own hands in China. I have
found it is not common for people to hold you hostage when you do not owe them
money. Rule of thumb: pay your debts, don't screw over your creditors.

~~~
jacquesm
That's a good rule anywhere outside of China as well.

You only have one reputation, you can lose it in a couple of weeks after
building it up over a lifetime. Word does get around, and between archive.org
and google if you screw someone over chances are it will leave a trail that a
future contact will easily be able to find.

